# Runaway chickens :(



## ellie-rose (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello all,
I'm new to the forum but i'm desperate to know if i will ever see my chickens again  

We recently got given 3 new chickens 2 1 year olds and one 8 week old, we had them running around in the coop but they got out into the garden where our other chickens free range they all seemed to get on fine then our free range large hen began to corner and fight the newest hens this then caused them all to jump over the small get fence. My mother was here at the time when i got home from the bus 4 boys decided it'd be fun to chase them so one ran into the field leaving to which did run into our garden, we got them two in then went to find the other which we did but when we got back the 2 we'd previously caught had gone we returned one the 1 year old back to the house and we continued to search for the other 2 ( 1 year old and 8 week old ) they were nowhere, i'm really hoping that they're hiding in the garden somewhere and we can't see them as it was dark.. we live in the country and i pray the fox's don't get too them! 
Because we've caught one of the chickens which is the dominant one of the three, is it possible the others will return?


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Go out there at night they usually roost near other chickens or where they think there home is. That's what I've been told and its worked for me


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear but I'm just wishing they come home soon!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe they will come home, but look up. They will roost as high as they can get. If they can't fly they will get as high as they can jump. Good luck!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

surely they cant be far away? go out when its quiet listen and look high.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

How long did u have them?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Do you have a dog to help track them? My dogs help me out whenever I have a difficult one to round up or find.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

First of all, it wasn't fun for the poor chickens. They're new to the area and do not know where home is. Second is this. If you were a young chicken and some kids 10 times your size started chasseing you all over scaring the crap out of you,  would you stay around there??? The answer is "NO"! Hopefully they didn't go to far and you can find them before some other animal does.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey ellie, just checking in to see how you made out with your little run aways. Hope all turned out okay.


----------



## Pickles (Nov 15, 2012)

My girls got scattered once. We woke up before light and listened for the ladies still in the coop to start moving and chirping. Once they made noise the others in the trees(where they had slept) started calling back. Good luck. Might work for you......


----------



## porkchop (Nov 20, 2012)

By the sounds of it you didn't have them long, which means that they don't know home. One of my friends chickens got out when he first got it, he found it a week later dead of an unknown cause. If you don't find it in a couple days it will probably be gone, sorry to say.


----------



## ellie-rose (Nov 12, 2012)

just letting you all know that the 2 runaways were both caught by me after jumping two fences and climbing a tree they've all been home for well over a week now and are very happy and we're now getting a massive shed with a huge run on it to accommodate all the chickens! Thank you all for the help!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad to hear they made it home safely. The things we do for these chickens huh!? Hahaha


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so glad they made it home safe and with a bit of "extra" help from mom.


----------



## mollycat79 (Dec 14, 2012)

So glad to hear they are home


----------

